# EVSR has Zero Emissions at Pocono Raceway



## EVSR (Aug 12, 2014)

EVSR sets 140 mph speed record followed by a race weekend with zero emissions at Pocono.

EVSR was powered by the sun thanks to Pocono's Go Green Solar Project

On September 21, 2014, EVSR #01 set a zero emissions, fully electric top speed record of 140mph at Pocono Raceway. EVSR did a total of 13 minutes at an average of 115.4 mph. We completed 10 laps (25 miles) with charge to spare. Pocono Raceway's Go Green Solar Project supplies all the needed electricity to run their facility as well as enough surplus electricity to power 700 homes. When we charged the EVSRs, we did it using only the power of the sun. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC8lMgNEvcs

A week later on September 27-28, 2014, both EVSRs raced with the Independent Motorsports Group at Pocono Raceway. This event was an important event for EVSR because we set the electric lap record on the North Course, and because we did it with no emissions. EVSR always leaves a smaller carbon footprint than its gas rivals but last weekend it left no footprint at all. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDmxJ2rSZuc


----------

